# travelcraft 34ft motorhome



## travelcraft (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi all.  I'm new to motor homes and just fell into a Travelcraft 34 ft motor home.  I have no manual on the coach and have questions about the braking system.  It has a GM 454, and I cannot seem to find what I would consider a normal braking system i.e. a power booster and the master cylinder etc.I have found over the passenger front tire what looks like a booster connected to a master cylinder, but I think its for the 3rd axle which is drum brakes and the front axle and dual drive axle are disk brakes.  Any help would be appreciated. :question:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

RE: travelcraft 34ft motorhome

well first off welcome .. and look near the brake pedal ,,, and see where the rod from it leads ,,, u will not have a big vacuum type canister ,, like on cars ,,, u'll have what they call a hydroboost system ,, it's run off the power sterring pump ,, do u have tag axles on u'r MH ,, if so ,, u will have a second booster ,,, near the rear of the coach ,,, and it is vacuum ,,, fed from the engine ,,, ,, but that might be enough to get u started ,,, let us know back on u'r findings  

 :approve:


----------



## travelcraft (Apr 1, 2009)

Re: travelcraft 34ft motorhome

730 you were right.  I followed the linkage thru the floor and back to something that is connected to the power steering pump and the steering and the master cylinder.  I guess I have a tag axle, there is an extra axle behind the drive axle that has two wheels instead of the dual wheel setup on the drive axle and the control for it is connected to the basic brake system up front.  The tag axle has drum brakes and the others are all disk brakes.  Now the real question is do I bleed the system like I would a car?  When I brought the beast home the brake pedal would sink to the floor, so I would pump it to get better brakes.  I had braking on the first push, but I like a higher brake pedal.  Sorry for the long post but this is a whole new learning experience.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 1, 2009)

Re: travelcraft 34ft motorhome

What year is your chassis? I would have to guess that it must be no newer than mid 80's since I think that the company went out of business about then. The tag axle was added to the chassis by the RV manufacturer and most likely the power steering was also. Back then many of the chassis came to the factory pretty stripped down. 

Before you go too far I strongly suggest that you replace all of the brake fluid. Brake fluid has a tendency to absorb water and it can vaporize and so cause the pedal to go soft. Once you do that, bleeding the brakes should be pretty much the same as on any GM chassis of that vintage.


----------



## travelcraft (Apr 1, 2009)

Re: travelcraft 34ft motorhome

Kirk.  Its a 1985 chassis.  I plan to change the fluid.  I was wondering if you bleed them the same way as a car, using a mitey-vac one person or the two person yelling up pedal, down pedal.  I've never owned a chassis of this vintage or size (its a 34 footer).  If anyone can suggest where to find info on line it would help.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Re: travelcraft 34ft motorhome

yes bleed the brakes as u would on a car ,,, no different ,,, ,, but i would use a 2 person setup ,,, and have the engine running ,,, the  hydroboost system will give u a hard pedal feel ,,, when the engine is not running ,,,   :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Re: travelcraft 34ft motorhome

good point Rod


----------



## travelcraft (Apr 2, 2009)

Re: travelcraft 34ft motorhome

Thanks to all that answered.  You will  no doubt be hearing from me as I get into this motor home.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Re: travelcraft 34ft motorhome

well good ,, atleast u were not a one time poster,, and ran away ,, stick around ,, we have fun on here also ,, from time to time ,,, ,, if u read some of the other post on here ,,, u will see what i mean ,,, but it's all in fun ,,, and to have a good time ,,, that is what rving is about ,, no different from being at a campsight ,, and jawing with the fellow campers   :approve:  :approve:


----------



## 72condor (Jun 10, 2009)

RE: travelcraft 34ft motorhome

Say, I don't mean to jump in on this post, but I have the same issue on my 1972 Condor 2.  The brakes actually do not work.  They worked when I parked it 2 1/2 years ago.  I cannot find any master cyl anywhere, but from what little I have found, they say the box that is right next to the pedal is where the fluid goes, but there is no access to pour fluid in.  This thing has drum brakes all the way around, and no wheel cyl appear to be leaking.  I can't find any info on this setup anywhere.  Can and how is this system bled?


----------



## 72condor (Jun 11, 2009)

RE: travelcraft 34ft motorhome

Just an update on these motorhomes. I have found out that it is a Slave/Master setup. There is the Slave cylinder right next to the brake pedal that the pushrod from the pedal goes into and in turn the fluid is pumped down to a Master cylinder on the power booster. You add fluid to the Slave cylinder by lifting the dust sleeve where the push rod goes in and use a turkey baster to squirt fluid in. 

I talked to the guys at Ford Heavy Trucks, as it is a P-Series cabover chassis, and they were very helpfull in explaining the system to me. I have not as of this post completed this process, but intend to over the next couple days. If this indeed is how it is and it works out for me, I will post a confirmation here so that anyone else who may have one of these rare motorhomes can have some info on these brakes.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 11, 2009)

Re: travelcraft 34ft motorhome

Thanks for the follow up 72 condor.  Good info and welcome to the forum :approve:


----------



## mikemc (Jul 25, 2009)

Re: travelcraft 34ft motorhome

Hi, I saw your post about your Travelcraft.  I am currently working on an
83 Travelcraft and was curious how your work was going or if you had completed it.
Please let me know how you are doing.  It is really frustrating when you don't have any research material to work with.  It seems like I am working in a fog and every time I run into something I learn a little more.

Thanks,

Mike


----------

